# 陰極カゴに接触しないように注意。



## SEA91

Hello there. I am translating a manual but I am not sure about these two sentences.
Here is my attempt.

陽極カゴを陽極ブスバーに確実に接触するように設置する。
The anode basket is installed so as to reliably contact with the anode bus bar.

陰極カゴに接触しないように注意。
Careful not to let it make contact with the cathode basket.


----------



## frequency

Into which are you going to translate?

Use the imperative:
Install the anode basket so as to reliably contact with the anode bus bar.
陽極カゴを陽極ブスバーに確実に接触するように設置してください。

Say more clearly:
Avoid contacting with the cathode basket.
Or
Do not contact with the cathode basket.
陰極カゴに接触しないように注意。 Personally this is fine, but
陰極カゴに接触しないように注意してください。 is okay, too.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Into which are you going to translate?
> 
> Use the imperative:
> Install the anode basket so as to reliably contact with the anode bus bar.
> 陽極カゴを陽極ブスバーに確実に接触するように設置してください。
> 
> Say more clearly:
> Avoid contacting with the cathode basket.
> Or
> Do not contact with the cathode basket.
> 陰極カゴに接触しないように注意。 Personally this is fine, but
> 陰極カゴに接触しないように注意してください。 is okay, too.



I am translating a japanese manual into English.


----------



## frequency

Okay. The first Japanese sentence is 
Looks-declarative-but-in-fact-imperative one.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Okay. The first Japanese sentence is
> Looks-declarative-but-in-fact-imperative one.



What do you mean?


----------



## Shiratori99

SEA91 said:


> What do you mean?



I think he means that it tells you to do something, even though it's not written in imperative form. So when translating it you'd use the imperative in English (since that's how English manuals are usually writen).


----------



## SEA91

Shiratori99 said:


> I think he means that it tells you to do something, even though it's not written in imperative form. So when translating it you'd use the imperative in English (since that's how English manuals are usually writen).


 
Thank you. I get it now. Now what about this one?
陽極カゴへ洗浄品投入 

This one is one of the titles so I won't be writing this in imperative form, right?
So instead of  " Put washing material into anode basket", how should I write?


----------



## 810senior

How about infinitive?

_To _put washing material into anode basket (the translation itself is ok)


----------



## Shiratori99

810senior said:


> How about infinitive?
> 
> _To _put washing material into anode basket (the translation itself is ok)



The -ing form would be better (and closer to the Japanese since it makes a noun out of the verb): "Putting washing material into the anode basket".


----------



## 810senior

Shiratori99 said:


> The -ing form would be better (and closer to the Japanese since it makes a noun out of the verb): "Putting washing material into the anode basket".


I think it first but doubling -ing(putting and doubling) sounds a bit distorted to me. (maybe it's just my own imagination)


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Into which are you going to translate?
> 
> Use the imperative:
> Install the anode basket so as to reliably contact with the anode bus bar.
> 陽極カゴを陽極ブスバーに確実に接触するように設置してください。
> 
> Say more clearly:
> Avoid contacting with the cathode basket.
> Or
> Do not contact with the cathode basket.
> 陰極カゴに接触しないように注意。 Personally this is fine, but
> 陰極カゴに接触しないように注意してください。 is okay, too.


 
Hi again. Actually, I had one doubt in my mind while trying to understand the sentence "陽極カゴを陽極ブスバーに確実に接触するように設置。"
Does the sentence mean to install the anode basket so as to reliably contact with the anode bus bar? Or does it mean "Make sure to contact with the anode bus bar while installing the anode basket"?

I am a little confused with this kind of Japanese sentence.


----------



## frequency

SEA91 said:


> "陽極カゴを陽極ブスバーに確実に接触するように設置。"
> Does the sentence mean to install the anode basket so as to reliably contact with the anode bus bar? Or does it mean "Make sure to contact with the anode bus bar while installing the anode basket"?



I still read this one as imperative (Install~). It has the verb 設置, but lacking the necessary phrase to urge your action: してください. So it sounds a bit ambiguous.
_Make sure to contact with the anode bus bar while installing the anode basket_?
It'd be better to say clearly that the anode basket must contact to the anode bus bar. In this one they are separated (in the sentence), so 'installing the anode basket' works like stand-alone.
_Make sure to contact the anode basket with the anode bus bar, while installing the anode basket_' is odd, isn't it?
So the first one is better.


----------



## frequency

Is that a title?


Shiratori99 said:


> "Putting washing material into the anode basket".


Good!
Shiratori, thank you very much for your a lot of support!!


----------

